# Breast Cancer Car Show, Newark CA 10/11/14



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I am going to be putting up a tent this weekend at the District 10 8th annual Breast Cancer Car show @ New Park Mall. I will be bringing out my car for sq demo and will have an spl there for demo's as well. If anyone else would like to come out and support the event it is $20 a car. If not just come on out and say hi. 

Sorry for the last minute post.


----------

